# New Addition



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Heres some pictures of a new addition to my slowly growing pocket watch collection! It has a 3602 Molnija movement in it that has a serial number 084183. The movement is in brass so probably not one of the best produced movements in the Molnija dynasty, but it seems to be keeping good time so far so pretty happy with it.

No idea what the writing means yet!

Rear










Front


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi dave,

Translation: In order of pictures:

Rear: For the Victory over Germany, In the Great War for the Land of our Fathers, or (FatherLand) 1941-1945

Front: Our work of justice will overcome, or (Win/ be Victorious)

All the best mate

Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Hi dave,
> 
> Translation: In order of pictures:
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Martin very useful having an in-house translator! Nice to know it says nothing untoward!

Dave


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm sure Julian (Latham) will be along shortly!


----------

